# Whos ready for Metropolis



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

will be there shooting open c


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*Asa*

I wanted to go but, I decided to stay here in Mich, to concentrate on s.o.y. in open c. so good luck to everyone who goes.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm ready!


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

i will be there shootin youth open boys!!!


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Ill be there w/ bells on.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'll be there. :thumb:


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

yep


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> will be there shooting open c


 I can see it now the headlines of Hoodville newspaper " local Bama released from probation sentence for the weekend to make trip to Metropolis to sign crispies."


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

This will be our groups first time to Metropolis
Bowhuntress920
Nickster
Mike 
Butch and wife


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

oh its like that huh. only reason im on probation is stealing crispies from a local club shoot this weekend! lol. hated skipping london but oh well ill be ready for the superman city.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Ill be shooting open C as well


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> oh its like that huh. only reason im on probation is stealing crispies from a local club shoot this weekend! lol. hated skipping london but oh well ill be ready for the superman city.


lolllllllllllllllllllll you must have shot with Austin if you won one.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

hahahaha NO


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll be there, open c. Don't know how ready I am but I will be there.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I'll be there!


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> This will be our groups first time to Metropolis
> Bowhuntress920
> Nickster
> Mike
> Butch and wife


YEAHHHHHHH!!!!!! I have another girl going with us!!!!!! I can't wait to see who puts up with Butch!! hahaha!!!! 

Can we go yet???? I am ready!!!! This is will my first time in ILL!!!!


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

I will be there shooting open B, hey treeman what day are you going up


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Treeman is going up with us on Thursday evening I think....that is when I think he said.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Treeman is going up with us on Thursday evening I think....that is when I think he said.


heard someone shot dang good in london...can ya do it again?:darkbeer:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Thanks!!*



CowboyJunkie said:


> heard someone shot dang good in london...can ya do it again?:darkbeer:


I hope to try to do it again! I have been practicing my butt off. I just aim to beat my last score! I don't care about any of the other scores! It is a personal competition to me!!! Thanks though! I shot the best I have in along time at an ASA!!! See you in a few weekends!! Where yall staying? We are in Paducka,Kent. I think...not sure of the spelling...at Days Inn.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

with yall as far as i know...well not with you but with james/butch


----------



## Shoot'n Smart (Jan 8, 2009)

I will be there shooting Open C. First time to Illinois for an ASA event an can't wait to get there.


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

I'll be there! I cant wait.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> with yall as far as i know...well not with you but with james/butch


Ok...cool! Well, see you there in a few weekends!!!! Yeah!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Treeman is going up with us on Thursday evening I think....that is when I think he said.


yes that is when we are going. Is it time yet???????????????


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

kody10 said:


> i will be there shootin youth open boys!!!


+1 I will be there


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Yea I'll be there in open C too. First time to shoot open so we'll see what happens.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> yes that is when we are going. Is it time yet???????????????


I wish it was time!! We are heading to Foggy Mtn. on Sunday, wish you weren't going to IBO! Have a good trip!!!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Anyone at Motel 6 in paducah


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Nah I'm at the comfort inn right before the bridge on cario rd.


----------



## cedarridge (Feb 13, 2008)

I will be there shooting Open C


----------



## Billy Dover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Metropolis?*

Metropolis? Where's that at???

Hehe cain't wait! Gonna be a long haul but I think I can make this one!!!:dancing:

Oh and anybody that has a few extra days, don't forget the city shoot Tues, Wed, and Thurs. Lots of dinner, motel, and gas money to be won! Best practice for the big shoot you could wish for!

Can't wait to see ya'll up here. Safe journey everybody!

Later,
Billy


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

hstubblefield said:


> Anyone at Motel 6 in paducah


that is near the biggest crack house in Paducah.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Billy Dover said:


> Metropolis? Where's that at???
> 
> Hehe cain't wait! Gonna be a long haul but I think I can make this one!!!:dancing:
> 
> ...


 Dont forget the bbq at Billy/s place on friday night.


----------



## bownut65 (Jun 16, 2009)

CowboyJunkie said:


> will be there shooting open c


oh no the sheep guy is going to metropolis.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll be there shooting Open A. 


I'm hoping for a good showing :mg:


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

I will be tagging along with my Princess BowHunter920 and the incredible hulk.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

bownut65 said:


> oh no the sheep guy is going to metropolis.


OMG its the guy that dances around the range with a polka dot umbrella! :mg::banana::elf_moon:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

HokieArcher said:


> I will be tagging along with my Princess BowHunter920 and the incredible hulk.




YEAH!!!! I can't wait!!!!! :banana::icon_queen:


----------



## bownut65 (Jun 16, 2009)

HokieArcher said:


> I will be tagging along with my Princess BowHunter920 and the incredible hulk.


 I heard you have a thing for big guys,lolllllllllllllllukey:ukey:


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Will be there monday night. Open A


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey all, we (deadeyeD and I) are soooo ready to go. We will get there around 11pm on Thursday (dang work interfering with our fun lol) This is our 2nd time goin to Metropolis and our 2nd ASA ever. So I am pumped. I will be shootin Womens Hunter and deadeye shootin nov. or hunter he sais he will decide when he gets there. Just look for the couple with the stroller. You cant miss us, deadeye is a big guy and I tall skinny thing..LOL. Ambris will have her bday in Metropolis again this yr. She will be 2. So I might have a bday balloon on her stroller Sunday for her bday.  Anyway, see ya'll there.


----------



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

*will*

Be there


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Wife and I will be there again. Novice and Women's Hunter


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Coug09 said:


> I'll be there shooting Open A.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a good showing :mg:


How did you move up so fast?


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Yea I'll be on target 2 @ 8:00 a.m. and 3:00 p.m shooting open C. I get to shoot all mine Saturday.:sad:


----------



## IBM (May 15, 2004)

*Metropolis*

Twelve of us will be driving down from Wisconsin on thursday.


----------



## bownut65 (Jun 16, 2009)

lets get this party started


----------



## KC73 (Feb 21, 2008)

Can't wait!! to Shoot, but not really excited about the 99 degrees on Friday:mg: & 100 on Saturday. It's going to Rough for everyone in Classes that have to shoot all 40 in one day!!!!!!!


----------



## bownut65 (Jun 16, 2009)

KC73 said:


> Can't wait!! to Shoot, but not really excited about the 99 degrees on Friday:mg: & 100 on Saturday. It's going to Rough for everyone in Classes that have to shoot all 40 in one day!!!!!!!


see you there girlie boy


----------



## bownut65 (Jun 16, 2009)

KC73 said:


> Can't wait!! to Shoot, but not really excited about the 99 degrees on Friday:mg: & 100 on Saturday. It's going to Rough for everyone in Classes that have to shoot all 40 in one day!!!!!!!


 me you on the simms range for a crispy.:darkbeer:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

*crispies*



bownut65 said:


> me you on the simms range for a crispy.:darkbeer:


just bought some new sharpies for you to use when you sign mine!


----------



## bownut65 (Jun 16, 2009)

CowboyJunkie said:


> just bought some new sharpies for you to use when you sign mine![/QUO
> crackjunkie you are halucinating again.


----------



## KC73 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Metro*



bownut65 said:


> me you on the simms range for a crispy.:darkbeer:


It's a good thing you didn't you didn't meet me on the Simms,you would have signed my CRISPIE,an since it's being you I would have given you a PINK SHARPIE to sign with!!!!!

KC


----------



## bownut65 (Jun 16, 2009)

KC73 said:


> It's a good thing you didn't you didn't meet me on the Simms,you would have signed my CRISPIE,an since it's being you I would have given you a PINK SHARPIE to sign with!!!!!
> 
> KC


you are right good shooting


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

TN ARCHER said:


> How did you move up so fast?


What do you mean?


I won out of Open C last year after Illinois and Metropolis and skipped open b


----------

